# Gallien Krueger 400RB (200w RMS) produce ruido, que debo hacer?



## 0mag (May 19, 2009)

hola, tengo un problema con mi gallien krueger 400rb (version de 200w a 4ohm)... es original 100% de fabrica gallien krueger, no ha sido reparado ni se le han reemplazado piezas

el problema es en cuanto al ruido, y hablo de ruido incluso mientras el bajo (instrumento) esta completamente desconectado del jack.

No es un ruido de masa tipico, es mas un ruido que se parece a esto: "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF" ... entre mas subo el potenciometro "master" mas evidente es el ruido... (master es el potenciometro al extremo derecho) y es el de la etapa de potencia. (No el volumen del preamp)

vale aclarar que SI tengo conexion a tierra, y todos y cada uno de los puntos de la carcasa y masa, hacen contacto con la tierra... (yo mismo lo revise con la continuidad de mi multimetro)

bueno, ademas de eso, el ruido cambia su tonalidad si aumento o disminuyo cualquier potenciometro del preamp o ecualizador...  pero los potenciometros "level" y "treble" son los que mas evidencian el ruidito este..

no es el tipico ruido de masa que tiene un instrumento, que suele ser un ruido sucio y chillon, comun en guitarras y bajos...

este ruido es mas "limpio" jeje valga la ironia... pero se nota si subimos el potenciometro master (volumen de la etapa de potencia) a un 40%, el ruido ya es muy evidente como para ensayar tranquilamente de forma silenciosa y solitaria... repito,  el ruido "FFFFFFF" esta presente aun teniendo el bajo desconectado.

que devo hacer? a que se puede deber tal ruido? es algo "normal"? (no creo que sea normal, tenia un amplificador laney que aunque era de mucho menos potencia, no era tan evidente tal ruido, habia que pegarse a 2cm del parlante de 15" que poseia para escuchar un disimulado e imperseptible "FFFFF" habiendo subido el volumen al maximo)

ya he revisado los condensadores y demas elementos, no presentan sulfatasiones, ni nada raro, estan en perfectas condiciones, casi parecen nuevos todos los elementos, es esto normal?


saludos


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2009)

Te cambié de subforo el tema.


Tu problema parece venir de un condensador a la entrada que está fallando o es demasiado chico (o no está), aunque... ¿siempre hizo el mismo ruido o un día lo prendiste y apareció así?

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (May 19, 2009)

ademas de lo que te dice cacho revisa posibles falsos contactos , revisa tambien el jack de entrada y los potes (aunque los potes no creo que sean).

no entendi bien, el ruido sigue cuando desconectas el plug del jack del bajo y el cable queda conectado al equipo pero sin nada conectado al otro extremo o cuando desconectas el plug del jack del equipo?

cuando apretas el boton HI-BOOST el ruido es mas fuerte o sigue igual?

otra pregunta,con el pote de GAIN en cero y el boton MID-CONTOUR apagado el ruido sigue?

saludos.


----------



## 0mag (May 20, 2009)

ricardodeni dijo:
			
		

> ademas de lo que te dice cacho revisa posibles falsos contactos , revisa tambien el jack de entrada y los potes (aunque los potes no creo que sean).
> 
> no entendi bien, el ruido sigue cuando desconectas el plug del jack del bajo y el cable queda conectado al equipo pero sin nada conectado al otro extremo o cuando desconectas el plug del jack del equipo?
> 
> ...



hola, bueno, he revisado y se encuentra intacto.
el ruido esta incluso sin ningun cable conectado al jack...  si uno se acerca al parlante se distingue..

el ruido aumenta si aumentamos el potenciometro "treble" o "boost" ...  o bueno, no aumenta pero si se hace mas notorio...  para describirlo, teniendo los potenciometros treble y boost al 50% y el volumen al 50% este suena asi: "fffffffff" ...  si aumentamos al maximo treble y boost, este suena asi : "ssssssssssss" ...

y bueno, algo nuevo que descubri, el ruido aparece mas que todo dependiendo del volumen al que pongamos la unidad...  aunque al 80% o 90% de volumen nose, me parece super notorio... claro que tocando el bajo no se nota nada, solo se nota cuando dejamos de tocar o desconectamos el bajo y cables...

es esto normal?

gracias y un saludo



> Te cambié de subforo el tema.
> 
> 
> Tu problema parece venir de un condensador a la entrada que está fallando o es demasiado chico (o no está), aunque... ¿siempre hizo el mismo ruido o un día lo prendiste y apareció así?
> ...



gracias  

bueno, la verdad nose, lo he comprado usado hace unos dias, y en el momento de la compra, al provarlo, no senti tal ruido, aunque quizas fue por el ruido ambiente, el cual era alto (carros, personas, etc) era un centro comercial.

he observado y todo se encuentra muy normal, no tiene ninguna evidencia de haber sido manipulado, todas las soldaduras se ven perfectas (de fabrica), ningun condensador esta inflado.

solamente algo, y es que, la primera vez que lo abri, quizas por accidente, aplique presion inconsientemente sobre un condensador y este se encontraba flojo, es decir, bailaba en la "galleta"... sus soldaduras estavan despegadas (ambas).... pero bueno, el condensador aunque no lo revise, no parecia estar averiado ni nada, estaba en perfecto estado a nivel "visible"... no inflado, no sulfatado, ningun golpe o undido... lo unico que hice fue cojer el cautin y soldar nuevamente.

eso es lo unico raro que me ha sucedido... y bueno, despues de probar antes y despues de soldar el capasitor, he notado siertos cambios:

-el ruido que comento sigue igual.
-se arreglo un problema que se producia al ensender la unidad, sonaba un "¡¡¡¡plaaa!" bastante fuerte en los altavoces, ahora ya no suena eso al encender el cabezal, solo suena un inapresiable "pups".. algo normal...   

de resto no he notado ningun cambio, el ruido sigue igual.

una foto del cabezal:









*Importante:*

el potenciometro del extremo derecho, es el volumen de la etapa de potencia, y es el que genera el dichoso "ffff"....entre mas alto, mas fuerte es el ruido...

por eso, hay que balancear ambos volumenes (del preamp y de la estapa de potencia) para que el de la etapa de potencia este lo mas bajo posible.... por decir... el volumen del preamp al 80% y el de la etapa (extremo derecho) al 10%...

de esta forma se obtiene un sonido muy bueno y practicamente con ningun ruido... el problema biene cuando hacemos lo contrario y ponemos el volumen de la etapa de potencia a un 80% y el del preamp a un 10%....  el ruido es supremamente evidente...  repito, estando el jack sin Nada, sin cable, sin nada.

es esto algo normal? o que debo hacer?

saludos y mil gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

Sí que sí...
Suena a que tenés una frecuencia alta entrando al amplificador.

Debe haber una resistencia en serie con la entrada de señal y del otro lado irá al amplificador y a un condensador que tiene el otro terminal a tierra. Algo como lo del dibujo que adjunto acá (Ojo que los valores son cualquier cosa, sólo son los que salen por defecto en el programita). Puede haber uno desde el jack al preamplificador y otro entre el pre y el amplificador.

Eso forma un filtro pasabajos a la entrada del amplificador. Para probar si la teoría es correcta, conectá otro condensador en paralelo al condensador original. Usá uno deliberadamente grande (digamos, 100nf por ejemplo) para esto. El ruido debería desaparecer y también parte de la señal útil.
Hacé la prueba esta con los dos filtros (si es que hay dos) y fijate cuál es el que está dejando entrar el ruido. Seguramente sea el que esté entre el pre y el amplificador.

Si funciona y deja de hacer ruido, probá con varios valores en paralelo y dejá el más chico que te lo haga desaparecer.
Hay maneras matemáticas de hacerlo, pero esta es más simple.

Saludos


----------



## kpu (May 20, 2009)

Hola, tengo el mismo amplificador y me hace el mismo ruido! Parece ser una falla tipica de este equipo!

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 20, 2009)

Lo que sucede ahi es que el pote esta gastado.

una solución casera es agregar grafito en polvo.

ademas de saber dar ganancia en el pre, sin llegar a distorción, y luego dar volumen en el amplificador..

saludos.


----------



## 0mag (May 20, 2009)

hola cacho, muchas gracias por responder, alterar los filtros funciona pero parece que los fabricantes ya establecieron el punto minimo sin que el bajo pierda brillo y definicion, ya que bajar la frecuencia de corte del filtro reduce tambien las frecuencias altas en el bajo (jeje suena raro si).. entonces ya sabras que se empieza a opacar el sonido, de hecho creo que esto se puede modificar (la frecuencia de corte) con los mismos potenciometros de ecualizacion, ¿estoy en lo correcto? (soy muy novato en esto)



> Hola, tengo el mismo amplificador y me hace el mismo ruido! Parece ser una falla tipica de este equipo!
> 
> Saludos.



hombre muchas gracias, creo que me lo has dejado muy claro... simplemente parece ser una caracteristica de nuestro cabezal... y como dice dj draco, parece que tenemos que saberle dar buena ganancia al equipo sin llegar a distorsionar (se suele notar en las notas agudas) , y despues darle volumen...  

me puedes decir en si, como te has sentido con el equipo? te sientes satisfecho con su sonido etc?... la verdad me lo he comprado a ciegas...  y no tengo referencias de el  .. que me dirias?

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

0mag dijo:
			
		

> hola cacho, muchas gracias por responder, alterar los filtros funciona pero parece que los fabricantes ya establecieron el punto minimo sin que el bajo pierda brillo y definicion, ya que bajar la frecuencia de corte del filtro reduce tambien las frecuencias altas en el bajo (jeje suena raro si).. entonces ya sabras que se empieza a opacar el sonido, de hecho creo que esto se puede modificar (la frecuencia de corte) con los mismos potenciometros de ecualizacion, ¿estoy en lo correcto? (soy muy novato en esto)



De nada, y eso de cambiar la frecuencia de corte con el pote del ecualizador no es correcto.
La frecuencia entra igual, lo que hacés es atenuarla una vez que está adentro del amplificador (del pre, en realidad). Revisá el circuito y hacé la prueba a ver qué pasa. Es probable que no tenga un corte de altas frecuencias el amplificador, total, como ya cortan la señal en el pre...
Y si el de Kpu tiene el mismo problema, más para pensar eso. Con probar no perdés nada, y los condensadroes son de lo más barato.

Saludos


----------



## kpu (May 21, 2009)

la verdad que estoy muy conforme con el equipo! Tambien lo compre a ciegas ya hace 8 años y no lo cambio por ningun otro. Empece a averiguar y estos cabezales los usa FLEA de los Red Hot Chili Pepers y cuando me entere de eso me quede un pco mas tranquilo! Pero por mi experiencia me resulto muy bueno el sonido, me queda muy comodo y te permite tocar todo tipo de musica, lo que le critico es este famoso "soplido" y que no tiene salida balanceada canon. pero despues nada mas.  El equipo que me gustaria tener es el 800RB que ese si, esta muy muy muy buen!

Saludos.

MAtias


----------



## shoel151 (Jul 31, 2016)

hola a todos por favor si pueden ayudarme. también ami me esta pasando algo similar pero en mi caso el ruido es diferente porque es solo en uso y suena mas bien como si le faltara potencia es un ruido extraño 
cuando los controles están normal el pre suena muy bajito y cuando subo todos los volumenes se escucha alto pero con el mismo ruido como de defisis   me dicen que puede ser el fet yo use el pn4093 como reemplazo del k117
alguien tambien mi dijo que podria ser un condensador de la fuente cimetrica que creen


----------



## plarenas (Nov 29, 2016)

bueno te cuento mi experiencia yo tuve el mismo amplificador con un ruido insoportable pareceido a un crujido con el bajo desconectado y me costo mucho trabajo encontrar la falla ya que aparecia y desaparecia de la nada asi que despues de mucho buscar era un transistor JFET que es usado como interruptor cuando enciendes el amplificador le da un pequeño retardo antes de conectarlo a la etapa de potencia algo curioso ya que tiene unos reles que conectan el ampli a los parlantes despues tambien de unos segundos bueno esa fue mi experiencia el transistor es un j211 ojala te sirva


----------



## NanoMalmsteen (Dic 8, 2016)

Notas por casualidad que el equipo no "tira" la misma potencia que antes? Si es así seguramente algún integrado de preamplificacion esta jodiendo.

 Revisa filtros y reguladores de voltajes. 

Si tiene entrada "SEND" Y "RETURN" fijate que las patitas de los jack hagan buen contacto cuando no tengas nada conectado allí.

Revisa los conectores "jack" de la entrada IN.

Revisa los cables de salida a parlantes.

Potenciometros y condensadores de desacople. (me paso varias veces que los condensadores de desacoples estaban llenos de siliconas o pegamentos tipo brea, y sacando ese pegamento aveces me topo con que la patita de algún condensador se corto o se desoldó cuando se trata de placas doble fas)


----------

